# Points claimed in EOI



## MiMax (Jan 17, 2020)

Hi, I claimed 5 points in EOI for Professional Year in December 2019 which was supposed to complete in Jan 2020. But now in Jan 2020 I received invitation and I have received my PY certificate as well but I am confused whether should I accept the Invitation or not because at the time of lodging EOI my PY was not completed. Can someone please guide me what should I do in this situation? Your help is much appreciated.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

MiMax said:


> Hi, I claimed 5 points in EOI for Professional Year in December 2019 which was supposed to complete in Jan 2020. But now in Jan 2020 I received invitation and I have received my PY certificate as well but I am confused whether should I accept the Invitation or not because at the time of lodging EOI my PY was not completed. Can someone please guide me what should I do in this situation? Your help is much appreciated.


There is a good chance of rejection because you claimed something in your EOI which you did not had at that point. When you got invited your EOI freezes and if you lodge a visa now and 
if you are unable to match the information mentioned in EOI at the time of invitation then your visa will get refused.

You best option is let this invite expire and submit a new EOI with accurate information.


----------



## MiMax (Jan 17, 2020)

I have also checked immi website and it is mentioned, "At the time of invitation to apply, you had completed a Professional Year”.

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/skilled-regional-provisional-489/points-table


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

MiMax said:


> I have also checked immi website and it is mentioned, "At the time of invitation to apply, you had completed a Professional Yearâ€�.
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...skilled-regional-provisional-489/points-table


So, at the time of invitation did you entered accurate details in EOI? 
DHA would definitely check the date you got invited against the date you completed PY since you claimed 5 additional points for it. Don't forget you got invited because you claimed points for it. Also, when you were submitting EOI, on the last page just before submission skillselect system did ask you to read and tick each declaration. You may also remember ticking a box which said "I understand that giving false or misleading information is a serious offence and I may be prosecuted under section 137.1 of the Criminal Code Act 1995 if I provide false or misleading information". 
If the information submitted in EOI is incorrect (like incorrect address, contact details, etc) these details can be rectified in visa application and DHA would not mind since you are getting any additional points for it.
It is similar to claiming points for superior English before actually achieving a superior score in English test.
If I were you, I would not submit a visa application with incorrect information on frozen EOI.


----------



## MiMax (Jan 17, 2020)

Hi, thanks for your reply, and I know I should not give false statement but while claiming points I went to immi website, I found that professional year should be completed at the time of invitation to apply according to immi website and that's why I claimed 5 points because I knew that next invitation round will be in January and I will also receive professional year certificate in January so at the time of invitation to apply I will be having certificate ready with me. And there is no where mentioned on immi website that your professional year should be completed before you receive invitation or before lodging eoi. It just states, " at the time of invitation to apply you had completed your professional year”.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

MiMax said:


> Hi, thanks for your reply, and I know I should not give false statement but while claiming points I went to immi website, I found that professional year should be completed at the time of invitation to apply according to immi website and that's why I claimed 5 points because I knew that next invitation round will be in January and I will also receive professional year certificate in January so at the time of invitation to apply I will be having certificate ready with me. And there is no where mentioned on immi website that your professional year should be completed before you receive invitation or before lodging eoi. It just states, " at the time of invitation to apply you had completed your professional year”.


This is how the question on professional year is framed in skillselect; 
"Has the client *completed* a gazetted professional year in Australia in the last 48 months?" YES OR NO

Your actual answer should be NO but instead you selected YES. It uses the word 'Completed', not enrolled or attending. Don't you see a major flaw here with your answer. Rest is up to you now.


----------



## Bamf (Jul 23, 2019)

So my advice is to let this first invite expire. They’ll automatically issue you another invite immediately it expires. Which should be in March, by which time you’d be in the good. You don’t have to create another EOI. Cheers.


----------



## Bamf (Jul 23, 2019)

Just to understand further, on the day you received the invite did you already have the professional year certificate? If you did then you’re fine. Otherwise then my original advice stands.


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

Bamf said:


> Just to understand further, on the day you received the invite did you already have the professional year certificate? If you did then you’re fine. Otherwise then my original advice stands.


the date of invitation doesn't matter. the certificate should be issued on or before the date EOI application. 

application refusal due to untimely lodgment EOI always mention the date of effect, not the date of invitation. 

if 'the date of invitation' is what matters, those who apply eoi before graduating uni claiming for the point, wait in the queue for a year studying and receive invitation after graduation, they shouldn't get their visa refused. becuz at the time of invitation, they graduated. does it make sense ? lol then everyone who expect their invitation should eoi well ahead.


----------



## MiMax (Jan 17, 2020)

your reply makes sense but for uni graduation you need to enter the date and year in eoi but for professional year that's not the case and if your are saying wait for one year till graduation, it's not gonna happen because you have only 28days to accept the Invitation and submit the documents. Anyways I am not saying you're wrong but just keeping the facts and even if you vist the immi website and see for other areas like job experience it is clearly mentioned that it must be before Invitation but for PY they have mentioned at the time of Invitation to apply. I even checked with couple of agents they said it won't be a problem but I am not taking risk so I am going to call DHA and ask regarding this on Monday.


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

MiMax said:


> your reply makes sense but for uni graduation you need to enter the date and year in eoi but for professional year that's not the case and if your are saying wait for one year till graduation, it's not gonna happen because you have only 28days to accept the Invitation and submit the documents. Anyways I am not saying you're wrong but just keeping the facts and even if you vist the immi website and see for other areas like job experience it is clearly mentioned that it must be before Invitation but for PY they have mentioned at the time of Invitation to apply. I even checked with couple of agents they said it won't be a problem but I am not taking risk so I am going to call DHA and ask regarding this on Monday.


yep i guess seeking verification from DHA is the best way and keep the record of it like email or something. I'm not an expert so they may apply different rules on different things. one thing I'm sure of is skills assessment, it needs to be completed before lodging application like many other requirements such as english test like ielts/pte/ccl/education.
I never trust agents they seem to have just one rigid way and trying to fit every client into that way neglecting flexibility on differing individual circumstances. like this matter.


----------



## Bamf (Jul 23, 2019)

In CO contact I received, I was clearly told to provide further evidence to back my claims at the time of invitation(not at the point of completing EOI). That’s why I asked you if you had already received the PY certificate as at the day you got the invitation. If you did then you’re fine. But if you received PY certificate even a day after invitation then you should let the 60 days expire and only lodge when you automatically get re-invited. 
Cheers.


----------



## iuperera (Jul 19, 2018)

MiMax said:


> your reply makes sense but for uni graduation you need to enter the date and year in eoi but for professional year that's not the case and if your are saying wait for one year till graduation, it's not gonna happen because you have only 28days to accept the Invitation and submit the documents. Anyways I am not saying you're wrong but just keeping the facts and even if you vist the immi website and see for other areas like job experience it is clearly mentioned that it must be before Invitation but for PY they have mentioned at the time of Invitation to apply. I even checked with couple of agents they said it won't be a problem but I am not taking risk so I am going to call DHA and ask regarding this on Monday.


For english this is what is stated in immi.
"Superior English
To prove you have Superior English, show us evidence that in the 3 years before we invite you to apply for the visa, you scored one of the following:"
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...equirements/english-language/superior-english

So, anyone can claim superior english in eoi even if they don't have it? I suppose not. So better to let it expire.


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

Bamf said:


> In CO contact I received, I was clearly told to provide further evidence to back my claims at the time of invitation(not at the point of completing EOI). That’s why I asked you if you had already received the PY certificate as at the day you got the invitation. If you did then you’re fine. But if you received PY certificate even a day after invitation then you should let the 60 days expire and only lodge when you automatically get re-invited.
> Cheers.


He has jumped the queue by claiming points for PY year before being eligible for it. He has received invitation based on those points. He has to let this invitation elapse irrespective of certificate being issued before the invitation. What if someone has entered 8 years of experience in EOI 2 months prior of been eligible for it and had received invitation when actually he had gained 8 years of experience. Do you think that CO will accept his 5 point based on 8 years experienced gained before invitation?


----------



## MiMax (Jan 17, 2020)

Thanks everyone for your kind reply. I called DHA, and they said it's fine if you have completed PY before Invitation as one needs to follow the immi website which is clearly mentioned ”at the time of Invitation to apply you had completed the professional year". According to DHA, I can go ahead and accept the Invitation.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

MiMax said:


> Thanks everyone for your kind reply. I called DHA, and they said it's fine if you have completed PY before Invitation as one needs to follow the immi website which is clearly mentioned ”at the time of Invitation to apply you had completed the professional year". According to DHA, I can go ahead and accept the Invitation.


That is fine, but also take note that during the time of DOE you had not completed PY

The PY certificate comes with the date when it was completed, if CO is strict he might reject your application as the PY completion date is after the DOE date means you claimed points before completing PY, if CO is lenient you might go through. Anyway upto you

All the best


----------



## sabahaque13 (Aug 14, 2019)

It was a matter of just a couple of months I guess you should have waited rather than being in doubt and taking a risk.


----------



## iuperera (Jul 19, 2018)

MiMax said:


> Thanks everyone for your kind reply. I called DHA, and they said it's fine if you have completed PY before Invitation as one needs to follow the immi website which is clearly mentioned â€Â�at the time of Invitation to apply you had completed the professional year". According to DHA, I can go ahead and accept the Invitation.


Be very sure because you might get a permanent or a temporary ban. As I said earlier, even for english its mentioned as 3yrs before the invitation and not the eoi date.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

MiMax said:


> Thanks everyone for your kind reply. I called DHA, and they said it's fine if you have completed PY before Invitation as one needs to follow the immi website which is clearly mentioned ”at the time of Invitation to apply you had completed the professional year". According to DHA, I can go ahead and accept the Invitation.


Hi Max

You are safe to lodge the visa and will score your claimed points if the date of completion of your PY pre-dates the date of your invitation. It could be described by some as queue-jumping, morally wrong, despicable behaviour and all that - but legally, DHA MUST grant your visa if you meet the legal requirements and it sounds like you do.

The criticism should not be for you, but for the loose way DHA have set the system up. If DHA want to stop this, they need to change their regulations to "at time of DOE.." and not "at time of invitation".

Regards



Tony


----------



## sath29 (Apr 18, 2020)

Hi MiMax,

I am also in the same situation as you. I submitted my EOI a few days before the completion date in the Professional Year certificate. I received an invitation to apply for 189 in March, which by then I have already got the PY certificate, but I am still thinking if I should apply or wait for an invitation from an EOI that I lodged after PY completion date.

Can I please know if you went ahead and applied for the visa and a case officer contacted you regarding any issues? 

Thanks.


----------



## Canada_geese (Mar 28, 2019)

Does it mean whether someone can enter EOI with dummy/fake IELTS and skill assessment details and get them down and update correct details before the invitation to skip the queue? This might be more serious if we only have very limited 189/190 quote this year.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Canada_geese said:


> Does it mean whether someone can enter EOI with dummy/fake IELTS and skill assessment details and get them down and update correct details before the invitation to skip the queue? This might be more serious if we only have very limited 189/190 quote this year.


The date of the results cannot be later then the date of the eoi
Some unscrupulous agents try this, but who knows how many of such applications get rejected 
Cheers


----------



## Cloud2056 (1 mo ago)

MiMax said:


> Hi, I claimed 5 points in EOI for Professional Year in December 2019 which was supposed to complete in Jan 2020. But now in Jan 2020 I received invitation and I have received my PY certificate as well but I am confused whether should I accept the Invitation or not because at the time of lodging EOI my PY was not completed. Can someone please guide me what should I do in this situation? Your help is much appreciated.


Any update about your case?


----------

